# FOUND pictures of my dog!



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

When I was growing up my dog was named Patches. She was a mutt. Her mother was a purebred Basset Hound who had an unexpected date with "Mr. X". The owner of her mom thought dad was a lab or a golden. I remember all of her her siblings (except one) were tricolored like she was, but there was one who was all blonde. Anyway, my parents found lots of old photos and in them are some pictures of my Patches!! What a treasure these are to me.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's great. I bet they brought up fantastic memories.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Patches is darling, great your mom found pictures of her. 
You always remember your childhood pet, so many wonderful memories.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

A girl and her dog! Awww! Sweet!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love that I have pictures ofallmy dogs----except the very first one---going back into the 50's. They wre all Englishsettes back then.


----------

